
Booth Babes Don’t Work (2014) - pitaa
https://techcrunch.com/2014/01/13/booth-babes-dont-convert/
======
En_gr_Student
Work for what? If you are a pig, then they might work well for your porcine
purpose, no matter what you pen on paper to justify the expense.

